# STEROIDS FORUM > IGF-1 LR3, HGH, and INSULIN QUESTIONS >  Women dose for HGH

## calgarian

Just wondering what will be the good dosage for women. What I have read is that 1-2 iu ED. I am thinking of starting it for my wife. She has High BP, High cholesterol and low thyroid. And I am thinking of starting 1iu

Any help or reference to the article will be appreciated.

----------


## DCannon

I think 1-2 iu ED would be a good dose but I'd keep a close eye that it doesn't increase her BP and lower her thyroid even more.

----------


## calgarian

> I think 1-2 iu ED would be a good dose but I'd keep a close eye that it doesn't increase her BP and lower her thyroid even more.


thats what i am thinking. does it increase BP?....i wasnt aware of that one.

----------


## DCannon

I got this from Ellis Toussier's "hgh Faq's" he talks a bit about blood pressure here.

What side effects might I get from using growth hormone , and how can I avoid these side effects, or reverse them if I can?

There are NO MAJOR SIDE EFFECTS if you do not overdose... and it is very difficult to overdose. But... there are some minor side effects, usually in the first month of using growth hormone: You might feel a bit of pressure in your wrists or ankles... this might be accompanied by a feeling of numbness (it never happened to me, so I am saying what has been described to me)... in any case, lower whatever dose you are taking by one half, and this will disappear.

Blood pressure might also rise a little bit. This is because growth hormone causes your body to retain more water, and that additional water is now in the same hyrdraulic system. This is actually a good thing, because our body loses water as we grow older, so it is good that we reverse this sign of aging... however, until our body has time to build more capillaries and circulatory system (which is one of the extraordinary benefits for using growth hormone) this means more water in the same circulatory system.

This slight increase in blood pressure is not a serious problem for most people, but it might be a problem for somebody with high blood pressure. So: if you have high blood pressure, your starting dose of growth hormone has to be very low ie, one half iu per day, or perhaps even less, and it should be that low dose for as long as it takes to build some circulatory system.

In the long run (six months, or one year ???) growth hormone will LOWER blood pressure, so this is a long term benefit for those who have high blood pressure, but they have to survive to get to that point, so the dose has to be very low (1/2 iu. per day, or even less...) until they get to that ideal state, then they might consider increasing the dose to 1 iu per day.

----------


## calgarian

thanks Man really helpful i will start with .5 iu...where in alberta r u?

----------


## DCannon

Here's some more info from the same guy! I'm in Edmonton, I take it your in Calagry?
Hope this helps man.

I am a woman... what is my dose?

I am not sure that 1 iu per day on the average is your dose, but it is a good standard dose to begin with... But later you might find that your optimum dose is 1.5 iu per day on the average, or even more, (or maybe less... nobody really knows how to determine the optimum dose... I have my theory and my way of figuring it out, and doctors have theirs... and we are both probably right, although we come to different results... that's how good HGH is...)

I recommend that women who are still menstruating should divide the total dose of their entire cycle by 28, then take half of that average on the first 12 days of her cycle... then the average dose from days 13 to 16... then take 1.5 iu dose from day 16 to 28... This means: you take the same 28 iu in 28 days, but you take a smaller dose on your "high estrogen" days, and take a higher dose on your "high progesterone" days. I put it for you here, very clearly, with 1 iu average as an example:

1/2 iu days 1 to 12 (6 iu) 
1 iu days 13, 14, 15, and 16 (4 iu) 
1.5 iu days 17 to 28 (18 iu)

note: I did not learn this from doctors... You will not find many doctors who agree or disagree with me on this, and I admit I am just guessing... but it is a good guess...

I once read in one of your websites you were giving a woman instructions on how to take HGH in different amounts at different times of the month, but now I can not find it in the internet.

This is only "according to Ellis".... I have not learned this from any doctor, and I have not heard any doctor tell me that it is correct, or mistaken... the idea is: estrogen probably interferes with the action of HGH, which might be why women stop growing taller sooner than men, and why women get less results from the same dose of HGH than men... So... take your MONTHLY DOSE (28 days) and divide it by 28... that gives you a daily average dose... take HALF OF THIS DOSE from days 1 to 12... take the dose from days 13, 14, 15, and 16... and take a dose and a half from day 17 to 28...

So... for example... your daily average is 1 iu... take 1/2 unit from day 1 to 12... 1 unit from day 13 to 16... and 1.5 units from day 17 to 28... Your average is still 1 iu, but most of the action is when your body is low on estrogen, and high on progesterone.

The idea is to get "more bang from the buck..." you take more of your dose when you are HIGH PROGESTERONE... progesterone is a hormone that seems to be very GOOD for women, they feel better when they are in their 5 and 6th and 7th etc. month of pregnancy, and I think they look more beautiful too...

----------


## DCannon

Here's a link to the page I got the info from.
http://www.rajeun.net/mixing.html

----------


## calgarian

ok when is the high estrogen days when they got their periods? yes I am in calgary...again thanks a million for the info.

----------


## DCannon

I guess days 1-12 but I'm not sure how that relates to their period. Your wife might understand that better.

----------


## DCannon

No problem man, hope it helped a bit instead of making it more confusing. Take care.

----------

